# Polaris "The North Star"



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This is the story of Polaris, “The North Star”. One evening about a year and a half ago, I had a visit from a young man of about 12 years old. He was holding a big beautiful white pigeon as one would hold a puppy. He told me that my neighbor, (his friend from school) told him that I took care of animals. He asked me if I would please take his pigeon because his mom and dad were getting a divorce, and he and his father were moving into an apartment where they did not allow any animals. He said “this is a very special pigeon, he is a fantail.” As the bird exchanged hands, his long tail feathers were pointing to the north so I named him Polaris. He quickly pushed his way into our hearts, and eventually chose a mate. He was a devoted husband and father, and he seemed as happy to be here as we were to have him. 

One morning this past Sept. I saw white tail and down feathers by the patio door. I knew they belonged to Polaris, because they were wider, longer and squarer on the ends than those of my other pigeons. What did I do? I must have tucked to birds in and missed him. I must have locked him out of the loft. By the number of feathers on my walk-way and lawn, I knew that I would never see him again.

When I started logging on to pigeon talk in Dec. most of the time I was reading how to care for sick birds. Then I hooked up with Victor’s thread and started to feel his pain. As all of us went through this mental and emotional search for Tooter, I think the hardest thing for me was knowing that Victor had two jobs and was desperately searching for Tooter every spare minute. I felt helpless so far away. Just the month before, I watched as a hawk targeted one of my baby’s. She returned four days later. But I remembered the guilt that I have for what I did to that beautiful bird that little boy so trustingly handed over to me. 

As I frequented Tooter’s thread I also felt the love from all of you for Victor and his quest. There was one participant in particular who had the same strong feelings that I did. Unlike Polaris who I knew was gone forever. I felt very strongly that Tooter was still alive. I would read what she would post and it seemed to sooth me. Her compassion always seemed so “pure”. So I decided to tell “Phyll” that I really enjoyed the way she wrote. 

She read my compliment right before she went to Mass last Sunday. While she was in church, she asked the Lord to bless me for sharing with her the way I felt. I have felt blessed ever since I found this web-site. But believe it or not Tuesday when I went outside, there was Polaris trying to get into his loft. My feet have not touched the ground since. You guys can think what you want, but I KNOW that Polaris is a result of that blessing.

I will be taking pictures, but, don’t be surprised if you don’t get them for 6 months.
I’ll be real lucky if I get this through. Oh... by the way… I have always heard that fantails do not have the homing instinct, so I looked it up on the internet. I don’t think Polaris is a fantail, I think he may be mixed. But I’ll leave that up to you pigeon experts.

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Feather,

That's a remarkable story of faith and affirmation. I can't tell you how happy I am to hear of your reunion and also the remarkable instincts of even fancy pigeons. I too, hope that Tooter will also one day be one of the remarkable home comings that we hear of.

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Feather, thank you for sharing Polaris' story and his unexpected return! What an emotional rollercoaster for you to go through! Glad he is back home again! (Remember to isolate him for a few weeks in case he picked up anything during his time away.)


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Thats good to hear. How long was Polaris away?? 

All pigeons have a homing instinct to variing degrees.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for sharing Polaris's story, feather. A wonderful and touching story, a true miracle.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing the story of Polaris. The return of Polaris definitely is a miracle!  

Polaris is a special bird, and smart too, I'm sure you are keeping him very close these days.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Jiggs,

Polaris was gone for four months. I still find myself checking on him many times a day to make sure he doesn't disappear as fast as he appeared. Or as fp says, to make sure it is not one of my imageries. It is solid! He's home!
I do think that a very kind spirit had taken him in. He appears to be in Great Shape, and is as beautiful as ever. I hope that they don't miss him too much, because I don't think that they would just let him go. He's fat! 

I thought of Bev and Victor, and right away I tried to post it on Tooter's thread. So if my prodical son story ended up in your private messages would you please forward it to Tooter's Thread. I feel like aunt Clara on Bewitched. 
I never know where any of my replys go half of the time.

Feather


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Did not recieve -hopefully went to the right place


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

What a positive outcome for your Feather. Prayer is so powerful and I do believe in it. Years ago I worked with a lady who had gone camping one summer and had taken her cat (and her husband) along with her. Anyway, the cat disapeared the day they were going to leave the campsite. She could not believe, and never did believe that her cat was gone for good. So every weekend for 5 or 6 months she travelled back to that campsite with hubby in tow and on the last day, when they had finally given up, the cat appeared again. And at the exact same campsite it was first lost! It too had been waiting for mom to return. When my lady friend got her baby back though she was as wild as any wild animal. It took weeks for her to settle back into the life of domestication. I guess what I am saying is that having faith and hope are not wasted emotions. Prayer helps. I hope Tooter comes back one day too. You just never know. I think Victor would be thrilled and so relieved. For that reason especially I hope that day comes for him. I too think that Tooter is still out there.

Cameron


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*I have a cat story too!*

When you were telling me about your friends cat, it reminded me of my sister who took care of her best friends cat while she went on vacation.
My sister told me I'm a little nervious because if anything ever happened to Muff, Christy will never forgive me. That is all she ever talks about. Muff, Muff, Muff,. Well good ol Muff took off the 2nd day that he was at her house.
My sister cried. She looked everywhere for him and never could find him. Now Muff was supposed to be a very fancy cat, my sister said he was a indoor cat and that Christy had him declawed. So now poor Muff is out in the cruel world with no claws. When her friend returned from her vaca and my sister gave her the sad news. They both cried! Christy cried for Muff, and my sister cried because she knew how much she loved him. 
About 2 years after that my sister moved out of the neighborhood. 5 years after that we were taking her niece home and happened to pass by her old house. She slams on the breaks, and screams "THATS MUFF". So I say "are you sure because you said Muff was a pretty cat. Now in her old yard looking up at a window was a mangie looking cat. "THATS MUFF he's looking up at the same window he jumped out of when he ran away. I am the passenger so I go after Muff. I grabbed ahold of him and he scratched the heck out of me but I was not letting go. When my sister dropped off her neice, she called her friend. Guess What? She was on vacation at the same place that she had gone 5 years before that. So extreamly nervious my sister had to watch Muff until she returned. I asked her, I thought you said he was declawed. I didn't know that they declaw the front paws only.
Almost like your story huh. A vacation cat story! On a pigeon web-site.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Such a sweet story Feather. No problem it is on a pigeon site. To me it is all about hope. Belief too and reconnecting with our best friends be they cat, dog or bird. Your story reminded me of a feral cat I found in my back yard round about 1998. It was so thin and sad looking. Really in rough condition. It had a collar that came off when I tried to catch it. The collar had the name of a business, a cats name and a phone number but I could only read it with the help of a friends lens. Turns out the business was no more than a block away, a hair salon. When I turned the collar over to the lady in charge she burst into tears. She could not believe her lost cat was still alive after so long. It turn out the cat was lost and feral for almost two years. I searched everywhere for that cat for a week afterward so that I could reunite them. I put out food at night and you can guess the rest. I caught him and took him in to that lady. She was stunned. She hardly recognized her cat after such a long time but had a big cry over it right in the middle of a haircut. Me too. I felt so good!

Cameron


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Cam,

Now that is a sweet story!

Did she lose him out of her salon? I bet that made you feel really good.
My, I couldn't imagine this world without animals. Have you seen Pikachus' web-site? it is really cute.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I did feel good. As good as you probably felt getting Polaris back. I have not seen Pikachiu's site by the way and can't find it for some reason. Tips?

Cameron


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

O.K., Go to search and type her name in the search bar.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

To Feather and Cameron - really enjoyed the cat stories.

Maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Feather and Cameron ~ The story you posted about Polaris and the feral cat, both very impacting. I was exploring other area of pigeon talk, and just found these wonderful stories. 

Cameron, it is just wonderful how you found this poor homeless cat and were able to get it back to its owner. 

Happy endings are possible. Happy endings do happen. 

Endings are not always happy, but I believe there is a reason for those that do not come to pass. I believe that some things happen for one reason or another. Maybe to strenthen? Maybe to provide a new beginning? 

Thank you both for sharing.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

No problem Victor,

I have followed your story for some time. So many lows and so many highs. It must seem like a roller coaster for you. Hopefully all balances out in the big picture for you.

You are quite a good writer by the way. I always look forward to reading your posts even though I don't always say too much back at times

Cameron


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Camrron said:


> No problem Victor,
> 
> I have followed your story for some time. So many lows and so many highs. It must seem like a roller coaster for you. Hopefully all balances out in the big picture for you.
> 
> ...


Cameron, 

I've been following your answers to different problems that have come up among the members. I think that you have been giving some really strong sound advice. You have certainly gained my respect as a person who's advice I would take very serious, and a person who has a humorous side as well.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank you Feather, that means a lot to me.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Like Victor, I, too, came upon this thread late! Great inspirational stories! Many thanks, especially since I am also a cat person!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Shi,

You might have missed it since Windy's thread grew so quickly but I was trying to ask you for more info about that Vacuum cleaner you mentioned earlier. The rainbow I think you called it. Let me know. I am interested in hearing more about it as it takes dust and dander etc out of the air through water extraction. (I think that's what you meant). 

I'm glad you enjoyed the cat stories. I am a cat lover too but I just can't have any now that I have the birds and don't plan on sticking around so long. It just wouldn't be fair.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Camrron said:



Hi Shi,

You might have missed it since Windy's thread grew so quickly but I was trying to ask you for more info about that Vacuum cleaner you mentioned earlier. The rainbow I think you called it. Let me know. I am interested in hearing more about it as it takes dust and dander etc out of the air through water extraction. (I think that's what you meant). 

I'm glad you enjoyed the cat stories. I am a cat lover too but I just can't have any now that I have the birds and don't plan on sticking around so long. It just wouldn't be fair.

Cameron

Click to expand...

*I'm sorry, Cameron. Yes, I DID see the post in Windy's thread. I completely forgot - got sidetracked (happening a LOT these days!). Thanks for the reminder.

I don't know if they sell Rainbows in Canada. The firm has changed its name at least once and is now called *RAINBOW*. For the life of me, I can't remember the original name but they were in busines way back in the 40s. Of course, advances have been made and they are no longer the heavy, awkward cleaners of the past. 

The vacuum has a bottom that is filled to a certain level with water. The motor and attachment part is set on top and then snapped in place so the two don't separate. After the hose is attached, you push the "on" button and away you go. Instead of going into a bag, all the junk picked up goes into the water. About every 3rd or 4th time of vacuuming, there's a filter which you can unscrew and clean using a toothbrush and soap and water. When finished vacuuming, just remove the top part and dump the dirty water in the toilet. And boy, does that water get dirty! This vacuum can do all sort of stuff to clean things and I know the salesperson would be more than happy to show you! They are expensive but I was lucky to get a repossessed one which saved me a LOT of money.

I looked in our phone book and there are vacuum cleaner places that carry and service Rainbows. Good luck. Personally, I wouldn't have any other kind unless they could prove that they are more effective than a Rainbow...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*Rainbow*

I have had two Rainbow vacume cleaners. They are fantastic! I didn't know that they still made them. My husband just bought me a Kirby, but for the money I would have much rather had the Rainbow.

Cameron look in your junk mail, if you have not received anything from me. My sister said that is where everything I send her shows up. 

Feather


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks you guys,

I'll have to check around the second hand stores. My worry of course is that people with indoor birds can easily end up with pigeon lung and a regular vacuum will just tend to expell the smaller (and more dangerous to your lungs) particles right out the exhaust. Possibly making the home a hazardous place to live.

I did check my mail Feather, but there is nothing there.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, Feather, Rainbows are STILL around. Why there isn't more advertising for them, I'll never know. I don't think any other company makes a vacuum like it. Of course, they ARE expensive, but I consider mine a lifetime thing (unless I decide to "upgrade" )

The original place I bought mine is no longer there but other places have them.

And, speaking of clean air...I also have what's called "EdenPure" made by a company call BioTech. It's a unit that has a UV light and filter and a function called Anion, which promotes negative ions. The unit is only about 6 pounds and can be set for 2, 4 or 24/7 hours or AUTO (2 hours on, 4 hours off for those who may be Ozone sensitive). 

With our worsening air pollution, not to mention cat dander, bird dander, etc., it really comes in handy. PLUS, it can get rid of odors really fast. I still have their previous model that only did the ozone thing and now use that in my bedroom. The EdenPure covers 1000 square ft. and is touted to clean/refresh carpets, fabrics, mattresses, etc. rather than products that may just perfume the air. This unit is supposed to get rid of the junk IN the air...So far, cats and bird are doing just fine. I specifically asked the company if I could use the EdenPure with a bird, and they said yes...


----------

